# عبادة مريم والسلفى الجاهل(2)



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*يستمر السلفى الجاهل ابو قردان فى تشريب اخوانه السذج العته الرسمى ويقول فى خواطه العبيطة عبادة مريم 
*


> *وبهذا وبحسب إيمان الآباء المُسْتَلم فمريم أم                                  الله وليست أم الناسوت فقط مما يدل على ألوهية                                  مريم بحسب الفكر المسيحي*


*ارائيتم كم ان المسلم التدليس فيه صفة اصلية لا شك فيها 
فهذا مثال للمسلم المغيب المضلل ونحن هنا لننتشل البشر من ضلالاتهم قبل ان يهلكوا معه ومع امثاله مع رسول الدبان والبول والجهل والدعارة فى جهنم وبئس المصير

من قال لك ايها المدلس السلفى ان لقب ثيؤطوكوس يعنى ام الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومين قالك ايها السلفى المدلس الجاهل ان لقب والدة الاله تعنى ان مريم هى اصل اقنوم الكلمة يا جاهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثيؤطوكوس Θεοτοκος  
من مقطعين 
ثيؤ يعنى الله
وتوكوس يعنى تلد**
* 
*τόκος, ου, ὁ    strictly, the result of bringing forth offspring; figuratively, as what is produced by lending money interest, usury*
​
*Friberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (382). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books


* *τόκος, ου, ὁ (τίκτω; Hom. et al. in the sense ‘offspring’ etc.) interest on money loaned (Pind., Pla. et al.; ins, pap, LXX, Philo; Jos., C. Ap. 2, 208; Ath. 30, 3) Mt 25:27; Lk 19:23 (PLond II, 218, 4 p. 15 [III b.c.] ἐδάνεισεν σὺν τόκῳ). τόκοι τόκων compound interest (Aristoph., Nub. 1156 al.) ApcPt 16:31.—JHerrmann, Zinssätze usw. [Greco-Egypt. pap], JJP 14, ’62, 23–31. B. 800.—DELG s.v. τίκτω. M-M.*​ *Hom Hom , VIII b.c.—List 5*

*et al. et al. = et alii (and others)*

*Pind Pind , V b.c.—List 5*

*Pla Pla , V–IV b.c.; s. also Ps.-Plato—List 5*

*ins Ins, ins = In******ion, Inschrift, in******ion(s). Without a period, esp. in lists, as at the beginning of entries; the capitalized form is used in titles. In conjunction with literary works this abbr. refers to the title or de******ion of contents.*

*pap pap = papyrus, -yri *

*LXX LXX = Septuaginta, ed. ARahlfs, unless otherwise specified—Lists 2, beg.*

*Philo Philo = P. of Alexandria, I b.c.–I a.d.—List 5*

*Jos. Jos. = Josephus. This abbr. used when follow by title; I a.d.—Lists 5*

*Ath. Ath. = Athenagoras, II a.d.—List 5*

*PLond PLond = PLondon=Greek Papyri in the British Museum—List 4*

*Aristoph Aristoph , V–IV b.c.—List 5*

*al. al. =alibi (elsewhere), aliter (otherwise), alii (others)*

*ApcPt ApcPt = Apocalypse of Peter—List 1*

*JJP JJP = Journal of Juristic Papyrology—Lists 4, 6*

*B. B. = CDBuck, A Dictionary of Selected Synonyms—List 6*

*DELG DELG = PChantraine, Dictionnaire étymologique de la langue grecque—List 6*

*s.v. s.v. = sub voce (under the word, look up the word)*

*M-M M-M = JMoulton/GMilligan, Vocabulary of Greek Testament—Lists 4, 6*

*Arndt, W., Danker, F. W., & Bauer, W. (2000). A Greek-English lexicon of the New Testament and other early Christian literature. "Based on Walter Bauer's Griechisch-deutsches Wr̲terbuch zu den Schriften des Neuen Testaments und der frhchristlichen [sic] Literatur, sixth edition, ed. Kurt Aland and Barbara Aland, with Viktor Reichmann and on previous English editions by W.F. Arndt, F.W. Gingrich, and F.W. Danker." (3rd ed.) (1010). Chicago: University of Chicago Press*.




*يعنى باختصار 
ثيؤطوكوس=التى تلد الله او والدة الله




لماذا اطلق هذا الاسم على مريم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*يقول المحمدى الجاهل
*


> *وبهذا وبحسب إيمان الآباء المُسْتَلم فمريم أم                                  الله وليست أم الناسوت فقط مما يدل على ألوهية                                  مريم بحسب الفكر المسيحي*


*لا يا جاهل يا ابو قردان


كنيسة اسكندرية صممت ان تتطلق على العذراء والدة الاله
لكى تؤكد ان الذى ولد منها هو الاله الكلمة المتانس وليس مجرد انسان 
ولكى تؤكد ان الكلمة لم يختار انسانا لكى يحل فيه تباعا وكانهم كيانين منفصلين 
لكن الكلمة اتخذ جسده الخاص من سيدة الاكوان مريم المطوبة من اول وهلة فى الحبل الالهى 
وبالتالى فالخارج من احشائها هو الكلمة الازلى المتجسد وليس انسان تاله 

فلم يقل انسان كان ما كان يا جاهل يا مدلس زى رسولك الجاهل ان اصل اقنوم الكلمة هو مريم
الكلمة الازلى حل فى احشائها ومنها اتخذ جسده الخاص والخارج من مريم هو الكلمة الازلى نفسه ولكن اظهر لنا ذاته فى جسده الخاص الذى اخذه من مريم
فكفياك تدليس ونصب وجهل وتخلف وفوق بقة


وساجعل الانبا غريغوريوس يزيل عنك الجهل يا جاهل زى محمد واقرا فى كتابه السيدة العذراء
**





يتبع لسحق هذا الجاهل ابو البدلة المقفحة 
*​​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*كتاب اللاهوت المقارن لنيافة الانبا غريغوريوس المتنيح اسقف البحث العلمى
*


​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*البابا كيرلس الكبير يرد على المحمدى الجاهل
نفس المرجع السابق صفحة 183 و187
*













​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## grges monir (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك اخى الغالى
دراسة جميلة ومستفيضة لسحق هولاء الجهال المد عين العلم بالمسيحية
يفتكروها بطيخ زيى ما ما بيعملوا فى موضوع  الاعجاز الوهمى فى القران  وبيضحكوا بية على الناس


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة
ممكن اضيف حاجة من عندى








كتاب علم اللاهوت للقمص ميخائيل مينا المجلد الثالث

صلوا لاجلى


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*100 % يا معلم
*


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يباركك 
ومرسى لتشجيعك اخى*apostle.paul*


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

سرقات قرئانية من اساطير نصرانية
موضوع رائع


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تمام اخي شمس ، وتمام اخي جيسس سن ،


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Theotokos (Θεοτόκος): *bearer* of God; a title given to the Virgin Mary by the Alexandrian and Cappadocian theologians of the fourth and fifth centuries, predicated upon a communicatio idiomatum in abstracto (q.v.), the communication of divine attributes *to the human nature*.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Muller, R. A. (1985). Dictionary of Latin and Greek theological terms : Drawn principally from Protestant scholastic theology. Includes index. (304). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.​


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*



وبهذا وبحسب إيمان الآباء المُسْتَلم فمريم أم الله وليست أم الناسوت فقط مما يدل على ألوهية مريم بحسب الفكر المسيحي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*:new6::new6::new6::new6:​
* حلوه دي تبع
ليست ام الناسوت فقط
فقد اصبح السلفي الجاهل في المسيحيات حجه علينا*

*



*


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ايوة يا جماعة خلوا الموضوع يتفند



[/url]

كويس انك غيرت الصورة بدل العرة اللى كان فيها


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أستاذ  أساتذة أساتذتى 
الاستاذ مولكا مولكان
أحييك  جداً وأبدى  إرتياحى  على الصورة الشخصية التى إخترتها لتعبر عنكم 
وهى للعلامة العالم المجاهد المبارك  القديس  البابا المعظم الانبا شنوده الثالث
العالم اللاهوتى البارز
والبطل الشعبى القومى المصرى العزيز
والمفكر والفيلسوف المعاصر
حفظه الرب وأدام منارته رفيعه عاليه ولو كره الكارهون
-------------------------
أورد أحد الاشقاء   رابط إليكترونى ليستشهد به على عبارة وردت فى مواقع التضليل والإفتراء 
سائنى كم الاكاذيب والتلفيق والتحريف والتزيف والافتراءات والش\و\ العقلى والخرف الموجود بها -  ملاء الاسى قلبي.
ورفعت عيناى الى السماء  طالبا من الحق وحده  أن  يبطل المنافق الأثيم بنفخة فمه.
+++++++  مساكين هؤلاء المُضلللين  ضحية الدجال الكاذب.
عسي الله يضي لهم نور الحقيقة.


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*كنت بدعبس كدا فى ليتورجيات الاباء لاقيت فى كتاب ل ليتورجيات الاباء من قبل نيقية لتورجية اسمها 
**The Liturgy of the Blessed Apostles*

*وفيها.*

*الكاهن يطلب سرا ان تسال مريم عنه عند ابنها الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر خطايانا*





*صفحة 79*




*فهل طلب الشفاعة من امنا وسيدتنا كلنا مريم العذراء عند المسيح
يعتبر يا مدلس ان مريم اله من دون الله كما قال الهك الجاهل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اباء ما قبل نيقية كاثوليك؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا الجهل والتدليس على خلق الله؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2011)

توضيح :::-
طبعا ما ورد فى تعليقي رقم 14 قبل السابق 
يخص ما  يفتريه رواد التزييف والاكاذيب بشأن  وقائع أحداث و تفاصيل تاريخ و تفاصيل أعمال عصر المجامع وبالاخص مجمع نيقية 
ولكن من وجهه طبيخ إظلامية إجرامية كاذبة كذوبة إفترائية
قوامها التشنيع والبهتان والتشويه


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*لقب ام الله مريم دائمة البتولية*
*اول من نطق بيه هو يعقوب اخو المسيح*
*من ليتورجية القديس يعقوب اخو الرب اسقف كنيسة اورشليم*




​​
صفحة 13
*ركزوا فى كل كلمة موجودة*





*ام الله ودائمة البتولية*
*الابن الوحيد الجنس وكلمة الله*
*الذى صار جسدا*
*غير المائت*
*المصلوب من اجل خلاصنا*
*واحد من الثالوث القدوس*
*المجد له مع ابيه والروح القدس*​

​


----------

